# Great Service



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Jon,

I received the stones I ordered yesterday and they were in perfect shape. Really fast shipping - much appreciated. I can't wait to play with the Takashima Awasedo.

thanks again

Mike Murphy


----------



## JBroida (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks again... I'll be curious to hear what you think of the setup you decided on


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 2, 2015)

JBroida said:


> Thanks again... I'll be curious to hear what you think of the setup you decided on



I got about 15 minutes to play with the Awasedo. I have a Suisen usuba that I can get sharp but not the nice kasumi finish with the shapton glass stones. 5 minutes with the new stone and it made an amazing difference. I'll try to post a pic soon, but don't have a before pic.

I got the 240 grit to thin some Henkels since the 500 grit glass stone was turning into a lot of work to get the blade flat (and thin since they are older). They are more practice knives before I take on my nicer knives. If you have a broken Awasedo I'd be interested in buying some pieces to make finger stones. I've got an older Shigefusa Kitaeji Gyuto that needs some TLC and I'd like to get it back to the original finish (or at least close). I did play with the mud from the Awasedo and it will give pretty much the desired result. I think I could polish it out with the mud but since this is as much a hobby as anything else I'd like to learn to make finger stones.

Haven't tried the 2000 Gesshin yet. Maybe this weekend. I got it because I wanted to see how it works compared to the shaptons. I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2015)

you know we actually carry fingerstones too  I just dont have a regular enough stock to put them online and they sell locally pretty fast usually... we have both jizuya and hazuya, though most people prefer the results of just the hazuya


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm of course interested. I'll email you tomorrow. I'd love to see what you have....


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2015)

i can just tell you here if you want... we have boxes of 150g of finger stones... they run about $150 each. It seems like a small amount, but for most people, they will never run out. I've only gone through a couple of boxes in the last 3-4 years, and i sharpen more than most.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 2, 2015)

are they the thinned ones that are glued to tissue and fractured to be flexible? (ala Maksim) Basically i want a replacement for the tiny squares of wet/dry sandpaper that will give me the finish I want. If not I'm still intrigued.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2015)

not quite that far... i'll post some pics tomorrow if you remind me (via e-mail or something)


----------

